# catfishermans paradise 2



## iam20fan

anyone ever fish catfishermans paradise 2 in southwest ohio?


----------



## Guest

Nope and I dont want to either.


----------



## jmtfishing

Where is it at? i knew about the one on the southeast side of ohio. I have heard good things about that one, just didnt want to drive half a day to get to it.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

people get in fights and are complete ******** there.... I actually heard that someone got shot at at one of the two lakes... they are poorly run, have no care for thier fish and treat the lakes like crap...i fished at the one on the east side of ohio like 3 years ago and my hands got really cut up from fishes mouths and my hands were infected so badly that i had to go to the hospital.... they said they water was so full of bacteria from dead fish (which there are tons of) and crap that it infected my hadn so bad... and the funny thing is that i have heard this from more than 1 person at that lake.


----------



## Jackfish

a real catfishermans paradise....is a lonely stetch of river with a nice deep hole....


----------



## killerb68

Yeah, took my little brother up there for his first cattin experience. It was a little disturbing to see them going around in a golf cart gaffing all the dead cats and throwing them into a 55 gal drum.


----------



## Guest

> a real catfishermans paradise....is a lonely stetch of river with a nice deep hole....


With your women beside you...Amen


----------



## Dougerus

I think most people fish at these as a form of gambling, you can win for tagged fish or biggest fish of the week and such. One on route 7 south of Marietta is $12 for 12 hours and more to be part of big cat pot I believe. I spoke to one of the guys that catches cats for these pay lakes I guess they do it down south with a special commercial license and haul em up here. They did have some big blues in there around 80lbs and one that died was over 100 heard it got caught 5 times or so. The Ohio river is just across the road amazes me people will pay to fish in a mud hole when they could be fishing that mighty river has to be the gambling aspect I am guessing!


----------



## bkr43050

iam20fan said:


> anyone ever fish catfishermans paradise 2 in southwest ohio?


 Isn't is amazing that one can ask such a simple question and get such a pelethera of responses but yet nobody actually answers your question?

I am sorry I can't help you either. I am not down in that area and have never been there. Hopefully someone can chime in and help you out.


----------



## DaleM

You know guys, we go through this about every month. Simple answer is that if you don't like pay lakes DON'T GO!! Some people like them for different reasons. . The pay lakes are there for a reason, maybe not what you like but they are here and have been for most of my 58 years. Iam20fan just ask a simple question. He wasn't trying to start problems.


----------



## Guest

> He wasn't trying to start problems.


And nobody started any. 

If people are allowed to talk about fishing paylakes or whatever, then other people should be able to talk about how they dislike them. I dont see the problem here. If everyone is entitled to their own opionions, that means everyone.


----------



## Guest

> Simple answer is that if you don't like pay lakes DON'T GO!!


and its not quite that simple. Even though the people that dislike paylakes may never go in their life, they are still being affected by paylakes everyday when our waters are raped of wild fish that we could be catching. Of course those who do not have a passion and respect for catfish will probably never releize this.


----------



## bkr43050

traphunter said:


> And nobody started any.
> 
> If people are allowed to talk about fishing paylakes or whatever, then other people should be able to talk about how they dislike them. I dont see the problem here. If everyone is entitled to their own opionions, that means everyone.


 That is true but if you post a question that you want to find out more info about only to get bombarded by responses that have nothing to do with your question? You are a hunter and I have seen your posts about your hunting experiences. Do you want all of the anti-hunters to lurk in the shadows and jump in on your thread ridiculing you for killing poor innocent creatures? I doubt that you want that any more than this guy does.


----------



## truck

The ppl that I know that have been to CFP 1 and 2 did not like it at all,and they are paylakers.As mentioned before alot of ppl go just to get in on the money pots.From what they have told me the owners only care about your money  Good luck


----------



## Dougerus

I thought or was trying to just share what I know about CFP 1 and thought it might explain how CFP 2 is set up. I have stopped in and spoke to the owner seemed like a nice enough guy and the fellow that does the catching down south for him is the only I have ever met with a catfish tatoo. His picture appears on the web site a few times.
http://www.catfishermansparadise.com/

CFP2 is mentioned and pictured!
http://www.catfishermansparadise.com/new_lake_opening.htm 
If you scroll down the guy with the 72lb cat is the fellow I see at Devols Dam a good bit! You can see that Cat tatoo on his right shoulder as well, now that is a guy that takes his catfishing serious, I suppose these lakes may give you a better chance to catch a GIANT cat, Ohio put a limit on cats over 36inches this year because of the growing popularity of these BIG BRAWLERs!


----------



## DaleM

I'm sure there are some great pay lakes out there. I also know there are some that are not so good. We can only hope that they try their best to make them a best as they can for those that go to them. I use to know a guy that had a pay lake and he did infact run a very good operation. He made sure that any fish caught that was in danger of dying was taken home or at least given to someone that wanted to take it home. We all know this can't always be done unless they stand over all the fisherman, but it can and has been done in some cases. Maybe the new law will someday have an effect on these lakes in the futher, we can only wait and see. Arguing here won't settle anything, we all know that as a fact. There are other ways to get the problem solved so start there. With the number of catfish lovers we have here I'm sure they could contact someone and at least try to make a difference. Good luck to everyone, know get out and fish guys, it's to nice to be setting here when the big one may be waiting for your bait.


----------



## bimhoff07

To answer your question, nope, I've never fished it. 

As for "starting a fight," I'm pretty sure no one here is. They're simply stating how they feel about Catfisherman's paradise. That's what people do in forums.


----------



## ShakeDown

I don't see anything that resembles a fight either. Just guys stating opinions, some more passionately than others


----------



## Big Daddy

No fights being started... I think that phrase is being taken out of context, as threads concerning this issue did end up in anger, personal attacks, and conflict. 

But, those threads are in the past.

Discuss away guys, but please try and control your passions. Everyone is allowed to have an opinion on anything, and you can even post it, as long as it doesn't break the rules.

It's all good though guys.


----------



## muskieseeker

I have been to cfp 2 once went about 5 in the morning could not find a place to fish dead fish everywhere stood next to the truck for about 5 minutes and left the lake is very small but there is another lake on the property that they are suppose to connect to the main lake. It is out off of 127 going towards camden turn off a little side street (sorry cant think of the name there is a drive thru on the corner I think) it was a ugly messy mus hole when we went but that was right after it opened last year.


----------



## DaleM

Big Daddy said:


> No fights being started... I think that phrase is being taken out of context, as threads concerning this issue did end up in anger, personal attacks, and conflict.
> 
> .


Carl said it well, no one said it started a fight, I just said no use to start one, plesase don't take post out of context. Read my last post also. I just don't want to see it turn ugly, as this is a touchy subject. Feel free to post your comments, that indeed is what this site is about.


----------



## scrawfrd02

I came to read about cats.... and get arguements... we dont need that


----------



## jeffmo

opinions?okay!
amazing.not one person from the sw area offered to take iam20fan catting so he could see 1st hand why paylakes aren't as good as the real thing!

"Of course those who do not have a passion and respect for catfish will probably never releize this."

trap,you missed a golden opportunity to sway someone away from paylaking.you could have invited him to tag along with you so he could achieve the "passion and respect" for catfish.he may just be starting out and have no place else to fish so he asks a simple question and instead of some kind of intelligent answers he gets slammed.
yep,a real missed chance!!!


----------



## Big Daddy

Jeffmo is right. There is so much more to experience fishing-wise, than paylaking. There are a lot of helpful folks here to get you going in the right direction. At least, that's what we try to provide here at OGF.

Get out and have fun. That's most important.


----------



## bimhoff07

Why all the dead fish? Do they simply not take care of the lakes or is the pond just so over-stocked that they can't all survive? 

I visited their website and I must say, I would love to catch a huge cat as much as anyone, but I can't imagine doing it under those circumstances.


----------



## Guest

Well seeing as I may be young but do have some wisdom, I dont think that it is wise to invite complete strangers fishing with you. If you want to risk it then man go ahead and be my guest. I mean I have never even hardly seen his posts on this board.


As far as the anti hunter comment, if they jumped on my posts, I would jump back and prove how I am right and they are wrong.

The reason for all the dead cats at paylakes could vary. For the most part it is probably becasue of being missed handled. Lack of food and being dieseased are also reasons. Or maybe its because it got caught 12 times the past 2 days. Scroll down through those pictures on CFP website. Most of those fish are probably rotting in the weeds now. Im still awed how this is even legal.


----------



## jeffmo

"I mean I have never even hardly seen his posts on this board."
BINGO,so wouldn't it stand to reason that he may just want some help rather than getting slammed around for asking a simple question?


----------



## Guest

If he wants help about catfishing, I would be happy to try to help him out. But he specifically asked about catfishermens paradise. Even with that being said, I nor anyone else slammed him around. We just stated our opionions about it. Did we get off topic, yes in a way. But no slamming here.


----------



## misfit

> anyone ever fish catfishermans paradise 2 in southwest ohio?


 that appears to be a straight and simple question.i see nowhere in that post,a request for opinions(pro or con).
however,that may or may not have been the reason for the post.
but what some fail to understand,is that many people who may be potential contributing members,are somewhat turned off by constant "opining"(mostly negative)when they post reports or ask a simple question.



> . We just stated our opionions about it. Did we get off topic, yes in a way.


 i agree,traphunter.
you got off topic in a way.exactly my previous point.why do some people feel that i(or anyone else)really wants those opinions?if i ask,then fire away.but why the need to constantly turn threads into a debate over personal feeling/beliefs,when that is not the intent of the original post?  


> Well seeing as I may be young but do have some wisdom


 that may well be,but hopefully as you grow older you'll gain much more,and realize that there is more to the world that what you see through your own eyes.


----------



## iam20fan

look i just asked a simple yes and no question. i didn't ask for bad comments or opinions. some fisherman hate paylakes that is fine you are entitled to your opinion. but some of us do go to these paylakes once in a while. you can get a fine for drinking beer in a state park but at paylakes it nice to bring some friends the BBQ grill a cooler of high life and your boombox with some hank jr playing without a ranger coming over and saying pour that out or turn that down.some of us don't live by the ohio river or have a big fancy boat. some of us have to go to Rainbow Lake and pay money for the chance to catch a 70 pound shovelhead. i don't have a 30,000$ truck pulling a 20,000$ bass boat.all i am saying is if want to spend my hard earned money at paylake i will.


----------



## Guest

If you want to paylake then fine so be it. Like before mentioned, that just means less people on the rivers and real lakes. But I can tell you that drinking and fishing( being by the water) does not mix at all. As far as not living by the OHio and having a big fancy boat and truck, well I dont either. But I make due with what I have and still have a passion for wild catfish, even though I rarley catch them.


----------



## H2O Mellon

iam20fan said:


> you can get a fine for drinking beer in a state park but at paylakes it nice to bring some friends the BBQ grill a cooler of high life and your boombox with some hank jr playing without a ranger coming over and saying pour that out or turn that down.


I think that is one reason paylakes are looked down upon. They are more of a party atmosphere. No offense "iam20fan" but you've posted askign where to find big catfish on multiple Fishing Forums in the last few days. Just remember to GET HELP your prob going to have to GIVE HELP. You'll get what you give out of a fishing resourse such as OGF & others. You have waters less than 10 miles from you where people have been consistently been catching 20-30 # even 40#+ flatheads. These fish have all been caught on PUBLIC WATER WAYS that are 100% LEGAL to fish & actually in very easy to get to areas. It's hard for alot of us to give info espically on exact locations to people that we dont know. Spent some time on the boards, offer your input give your advice then in return advice or tips will come your way, I promise.

I would also expect that you will catch nore fish from your local river than Rainbow lakes. As far as flatheads go, I would almost bet money on it. I went there the other day to look in their tank & the wall of shame, I mean fame , & out of the hundreds of people fishing it day in & dya out there are very few pics of flatheads. From the way I hear they stock very few flatheads & stock more channels than anything & something I can say with 100% certainty is that your local river is a MUCH BETTER FISHERY FOR CHANNELS. You have one of the best areas for channel cats almost in your backyard. Here is a link: http://www.miamiconservancy.org/ within this website lays a map of the GMR. Study it, research it, fish the areas! But please abide by the Conservancy's rules, no alchol, open fires, etc...


----------



## misfit

bryan,now that's what i'm talkin' about.just about the best post on this thread


----------



## angelus40

i read in fish and game finder... that their pulling out huge cats 
seen pics


----------



## H2O Mellon

angelus40 said:


> i read in fish and game finder... that their pulling out huge cats
> seen pics



Where? If your talking a paylake, I will bet every fishing item I have including my boat that there are more people getting :S than those that are getting :B


----------



## angelus40

H2O Mellon said:


> Where? If your talking a paylake, I will bet every fishing item I have including my boat that there are more people getting :S than those that are getting :B


here's proof nick summers with a 72 lbs blue cat
caught on 4-7-06... phil drake with a 94lbs blue cat
caught 3-28-06 roy lestner 74 blue cat caught 4-5-06
and bring me all your fishing items don't believe me call them at 937-452-3729
and ask them about those three guys i mention if the concure with then load up your stuff and send me a pm on when you gonna bring my boat and fishing stuff


----------



## H2O Mellon

angelus40 said:


> call them at 937-452-3729
> and ask them about those three guys i mention



Sure those are 3 big fish. But what about the hundreds (if not a few thousand) of other fishermen who left w/ out them since then?

MORE PEOPLE GO THERE & GET SKUNKED THAN GO THERE & GET FISH. Don't beleive me, go to their website. See those pics of people fishing shoulder to shoulder, how many pics of fish do you see? THANK YOU. I'll be keeping my boat. 

Take a look at those dates those big cats were taken on, now can you please tell me what todays date is? 

*Challenge to ANGLEUS40:

Your only an hour away from Rainbow Lakes. I will put up the $ to buy a new Abu Garcia 7000 if you do the same. I will meet you at Rainbow Lakes & we will see who leaves getting skunked & who leaves after catching "big fish". We will keep tallies. I am confident more peoplw will leave skunked or end up catching only carp so I am SURE that I will win, will you meet the challenge? & No I am not kidding. You "Talk the Talk" now is your time to "Walk the Walk".*


----------



## iam20fan

i am done talking about this.


----------



## iam20fan

i thought this was ohio game fishing not ohio state park fishing


----------



## H2O Mellon

Iam20fan.....

Please check out that link that I provided if you are serious about finding fish locally. If not, that is just more reason as to why you may not be getting the info you have requested here & elsewhere. I hate to say it, but there will be no easy way to assure yourself of big fish. I think you can ask any of the bigtime Ohio catters. It's not easy, they spent lots of time & work, but for some of them it sure pays off. Good luck in your quest. I hope for :B in your future. You don't have to drive the $30K truck & have the $20K boat either. I drive a '99 Jeep w/ 100K+ miles on it & have a little 14 foot Tracker w/ a 9.9 Merc & it will go where I need it to here in out area. I also have a 12 foot semi V for the shallow areas. You dont have to invest a ton of $ into it. I will tell you though, once you get hooked you will stay hooked. 



iam20fan said:


> i thought this was ohio game fishing not ohio state park fishing


  20+ posts & noone has mentioned anything about fishing in an Ohio State Park


----------



## dinkbuster1

Fight Fight Fight!!!! :d


----------



## iam20fan

thanks H2OMellon that link was most helpful


----------



## chrisoneal

Just an update on the post. I stoped by cp2 the other day to pick up my buddy that was out there and. There has been 3259 people out there since April 1st. And there was a good 25 pic's of big cats caught out of there. So i bet most of the poeple out there got :S


----------



## angelus40

i went to lake juileann yesterday and got :S big time no bite nothing 
i hate when people move close to you,you can't even hardly cast
i used crawlers yes tried a hotdog nothing got sunburnt on my arms 
and got heatstroke again your talking to a survivor i had it three
years ago i had the symtoms my temp was 104 and people think i won't get it 
don't kid your self yes you can get heat stroke... i thank god i lived 
to enjoy fishing and being with my friends and family please on days like today
take gatorade with you the drs sayd it's the best thing to drink on days like today


----------



## mgratlrg

I Fish There Just About Every Weekend And If You Aint Thinking Any Body Of Water That Is Over Fished Will Have Dead Fish A Times But I Never See Many But It Does Happen, And I Have Never Saw Any Trouble At The One Between Belpre And Marietta, So Go Figure
Peace Out


----------



## dip

holy timewarp batman! someone sure pushed your button BOUT 2 YEARS AGO! HAHAHAHA!%


----------



## ostbucks98

> anyone ever fish catfishermans paradise 2 in southwest ohio?


THE ANSWER IS NO!!!!!!
Some people amaze me.Im talking about everyone who posted a response in this thread.Even after mods tried to steer it in the right direction you still shot off your mouths with opinions of paylake vs public.

Traphunter your first response was one of the most useless pieces of information ive read.



> Nope and I dont want to either.


Brilliaint man, Brilliant!!!Way to help out bro.


----------



## misfit

since there really is no value in bringing a 2 year old thread back to life,this one is closed.


----------

